# Are you guys for real?



## RealHunter (Oct 22, 2012)

I want to start my post by saying to all of those that are going to pick this post apart, thank you for proving my point. The reason I have posted this is because I can't believe what this sight has become. I used to enjoy going on this sight to check how others were doing and every once in a while there was actually some helpful advice. Now I come on here every time I want a good laugh. Do any of you guys even hunt anymore or do you just stayed glued to your computer trying to look like an "expert". I'm really not trying to bash anyone personally, however, I think its sad that some are spending so much time on here and not more out in the field. I really hope they can figure out how to create more jobs so some of you can get out of the house and off your computer. Hope this post wasn't just seen as an attempt to start a fight. I'm sorry if I offended anyone but I thought something needed to be said.


----------



## stumpdaddy (Jan 28, 2008)

I am in total agreement with you Realhunter. Here some advice that I found out this last weekend. There seems to be more geese in the SE corner of the state of ND again, but not a lot of ducks. We put on lots of miles to find larger concentrations of ducks. If you want to hunt 50 to 100 ducks in corn fields, you can find them, but you have to drive to find the larger groups. Check out the east central part of the state for birds. Had some good to great hunts.


----------



## spankylabs (Feb 27, 2011)

You do realize that technology exists that allows you to post from the field? Scouting done for tomorrow am shoot so going to push a couple fence lines quick for ditch parrots.


----------



## RealHunter (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes I'm not brain dead. Thanks for your smart a$$ remark.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree with you to a point RealHunter. My biggest pet peeve is those who think everyone should hunt just like them. Why is it that so many hunters would rather look for the differences between us and try to drive a wedge instead of looking at what we all have in common. The love to hunt, not the love to push someone's own made up "ethics" on someone else when still within the written law. Shouldn't we be concentrating more on enhancing each others experiences instead of putting them down?

Just my though! Good Hunting! :beer:


----------



## RealHunter (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you Longshot! Those were some very well thought out words.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Realhunter, I understand, but here is another point. I'm on here a lot for a couple of reasons. One is the price of gas, another is age and physical ability. If you can't hunt at least you can give some advise in the rifle form, post second amendment articles etc. I'm hopeing the grandkids enjoy half as much as I have in the hunting field.

I did make it out last week-end. I'm not much of a shotgun hunter so I watched a lot of ducks just fly over. I did whack a couple of coyotes though. That made my week-end. That and hunting with my son and his daughter. She is only eight, but shot her first squirrel, camped with us, and sat with us when her dad called a coyote to 17 yards.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Shouldn't you be spending more time in the field too then?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ValleyHunter said:


> Shouldn't you be spending more time in the field too then?


I suppose I could, but after three days and you stiffen up, and the polyneuropathy starts making you stumbling like a drunk I don't see much point. I suppose I could lay in my cot in pain, but that isn't much fun. I could eat more medicine, but that would take out the kidneys and liver early.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman you are starting to sound like an old man. Hell you just retired a few years ago! You should be out and about all day, or have you started going to Hardee's to have coffee with all the old guys?


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wish I could get out more then I prob wouldnt visit this site as much, but it helps me get my waterfowl fix when work is getting in the way of hunting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Plainsman you are starting to sound like an old man. Hell you just retired a few years ago! You should be out and about all day, or have you started going to Hardee's to have coffee with all the old guys?


Ya, I been down to Hardee's with the old guys. 

I guess I got cold sitting in the duck blind or something last week-end. You know how it feels when you ice your back after being to the chiropractor? Well maybe not, but your muscles feel like they are not a part of you and don't want to move. For some reason my legs were that way yesterday, and my feet felt like someone put them in a vise. I hope it's just that I forgot my Lyrica one day. Like my brother often says "I'm going to find that guy who coined the phrase Golden Years and choke the crap out of him".

I guess the reason I am on here so much is because there is no one I would rather visit with than a fellow hunter.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Longshot said:


> I agree with you to a point RealHunter. My biggest pet peeve is those who think everyone should hunt just like them. Why is it that so many hunters would rather look for the differences between us and try to drive a wedge instead of looking at what we all have in common. Just my though! Good Hunting! :beer:


I think about this every time someone looks down on the guys hunting water. What these guys seem to forget is that if the water hunters started working the fields it's just more competition for them. Then they would complain about that. Diversity keeps the pressure spread out and the birds moving around.

Sadly this rain has really hampered my hunting this year. My back just won't take dragging decoys across a muddy field so I am limited to what I can do.

Tomorrow I am going to hunt the corner of a small salt lake that is easy access. Yes. It is a roost, but the majority of the birds will be on the far end 1/4 mile away and there has been little or no pressure on the lake. After being shot at most of the birds will just go land on the other end of the lake.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Ya, I been down to Hardee's with the old guys.


You must have a Ph.d by now then, with all the great minds and information that a guy soaks up.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

"Ditch Parrots" LMAO!!!

People are more apt to be rude and rip your ideas and comments apart on line becuase there is no sense you are actually a real person. It sucks but that how some people are. Off that subject, Ive been out alot in MN so far this year. Its been a great year so far and Im finding good numbers of ducks/geese! Goin out again on Friday to do some duck hunting in the mornings and bow hunt the evenings. Gotta get my hunting in this year as Im happy to announce my wife and I are having our first kid due this Spring! Good luck to everyone and remember Matt not all of us are dbags!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Obsessed congratulations on the upcoming family addition. Did you know grey hair is hereditary? Yup, you get it from your kids.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks! Yeah I got a couple but a full head of hair at least  Boy or girl theyll get the chance to be a hunter . In our house mommy and daddy both kill stuff


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

RealHunter said:


> I want to start my post by saying to all of those that are going to pick this post apart, thank you for proving my point. The reason I have posted this is because I can't believe what this sight has become. I used to enjoy going on this sight to check how others were doing and every once in a while there was actually some helpful advice. Now I come on here every time I want a good laugh. Do any of you guys even hunt anymore or do you just stayed glued to your computer trying to look like an "expert". I'm really not trying to bash anyone personally, however, I think its sad that some are spending so much time on here and not more out in the field. I really hope they can figure out how to create more jobs so some of you can get out of the house and off your computer. Hope this post wasn't just seen as an attempt to start a fight. I'm sorry if I offended anyone but I thought something needed to be said.


Its site,this is a internet SITE. S I G H T has to do with seeing,eyes etc. How's that for picking your post apart :laugh: 
Oh I got more...why do you feel like it has to be said? What difference does it make to you how other people spend their time? Why would you want more people out in the field? Id' rather have them glued to the computer.
How's that,did I prove your point? :rollin: 
Our season isnt in down here so all I can do is come hang out on an internet SITE. :thumb: 
Hopefully you can tell I'm joking around with you. :beer:


----------



## RealHunter (Oct 22, 2012)

grnhd, your a boss! Haha that was awesome


----------

